# An Adoption Diary - By Maria James



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Hello all  

I have just finished a short book called 'an adoption diary' by Maria James (took 2 days to read it as I couldn't put it down!).  

I found myself in tears (mostly joyful tears!) throughout the book.  

If you have not read it I would really recommend it - it's a really 'easy read' too.  It basically charts the true diary of an infertile couple from the initial visit from Social Services right through to placement of their 3 year old son 'Peter'.  It does not paint a falsely rosey picture of a very smooth process but nevertheless it is an extremely positive story and had left me on a real high!

Has anyone read it?  I can't see it under 'book recommendations' so forgive me for starting a new thread about this book!

See you
Dame Edna x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Dame Edna

I have just added it under the reading list.

It sounds like a good book- i think i may have to get a copy to read

Thanks for info sharing.

xxx


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

I've read this book, and I also thought it very good.

I gave it to my mum to read, to help her get an understanding that adoption isn't always straight forward, and also because it would give her a bit of an insight into what we have been through from infertility to now.

Def worth reading!

Bx


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

yes i read it and did a book review of it for my local authority.  It is worth noting that the adopters went through a voluntary agency which did make things a little more complicated through the matching and intros phase.


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi
Ive read this book and thought how excellent it is, i passed it onto my mum who read it from cover to cover in a matter of days, now its hubbies turn so it will probably be some time in 2010 that he finishes it!

well recommended book.

Julia x


----------

